# Tetra cichlid vital



## KapampaGuy (Aug 12, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to tetra cichlid vital? I swear by this product. Its a water conditioner with iodine and vitamins. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Anyone know of a similar product comparable to this? I think it may have been discontinued?


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

Looked at the tetra products line and didn't find it. Try something by kent, heard nothing but good things from them. But partial water changes should replace any ions if your water is hard enough.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

All i use is foam, bio media and regular water changes.
my fish have full color...some are 10 years old+
at one time or another i have used many dfferent types of chemical media and additives out there on the market. i have never noticed any difference with them so now i save all that money.
i would only suggest using Seachem Malawi Buffer if you have unusually soft tap water.
some people use plain baking soda to increase PH.(i never tried it)

just my opinion
M


----------



## Chuckle the Cichlid lover (9 mo ago)

KapampaGuy said:


> Anyone know what happened to tetra cichlid vital? I swear by this product. Its a water conditioner with iodine and vitamins. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Anyone know of a similar product comparable to this? I think it may have been discontinued?


WoW it’s funny you mentioned this I was going threw my garage and found an old bottle of this big red and yellow bottle with a brown cap dated back Exp.022001 #SHOWINGMYAGE I had the most beautiful jewel cichlids, Manuguese and pink covicts when I was a kid


----------

